# Amicus Pet Food



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

One of my local healthy pet food stores started carrying Amicus, which is a dry food specifically for small breed dogs. It looked to be pretty good quality so I did a little more research in to it. It is made by Horizon and is highly rated on Dog Food Advisor and is also on the Whole Dog Journal's list of approved dog foods for 2011. It's a grain-free kibble which has protein and fat levels that are a little less than Acana, which I know most of you are familiar with. I thought it looked interesting so I wanted to ask if anyone here has had any experience with it. 

They have three different formulas, all for small breed dogs: Puppy, Adult and Senior/Weight Management. The website is: Amicus Pet Food

Here are some of the top ingredients: 
TURKEY, CHICKEN MEAL, RED LENTILS, PEAS, PEA STARCH, SALMON, CHICKEN FAT (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS, FORM OF VITAMIN E), SALMON OIL, (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS, FORM OF VITAMIN E), TURKEY MEAL, SALMON MEAL, FLAX, ALFALFA MEAL, PEA FIBRE, EGG PRODUCT, CARROTS, APPLES, BROCCOLI, BOK CHOY, CABBAGE, BLUEBERRIES...

I don't think I've ever seen lentils in dog food...so not sure what those are about! And the egg product is strange too...why not just use real eggs?? The rest looks good though. 

So...what do you all think?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with, or opinion of, this food? Anyone?? :innocent:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I also just got this product from our local store. I mainly home cook but like to have to some kibble on hand for the girls too. Lola was gaining weight on the Acana when she was on it alone. Also she seems weirdly grumpy on it. So I am giving this a try. The man in the store gave me a biggish bag to try them on. They both really love it. VERY enthusiastic, almost too much. LOL. Penny needs to gain some weight so that is good though. No tummy issues at all so far. 

Did you try it Nida? What did you think?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That's a new one for me.:blink: I do know that some dogs have issues with peas and lentils(beans) because they can be harder to digest. They are a source of protein. IMO, I would rather see more protein from meat. I would be concerned with feeding it to Bailey with his tummy issues unless you already know he can handle peas and beans.:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've heard of it but never tried it. My vet recommended Earthborn small breed holistic food. Hardy had dry flaky skin and in no time at all his skin was great. It has a lot omegas in it. The other dogs love it and I haven't had any digestive issues with it. As long as everything stays the same I'll continue to feed them it. They also like vegetables and fruits. I've never had a picky Maltese or yorkie, only a picky toy poodle.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> I also just got this product from our local store. I mainly home cook but like to have to some kibble on hand for the girls too. Lola was gaining weight on the Acana when she was on it alone. Also she seems weirdly grumpy on it. So I am giving this a try. The man in the store gave me a biggish bag to try them on. They both really love it. VERY enthusiastic, almost too much. LOL. Penny needs to gain some weight so that is good though. No tummy issues at all so far.
> 
> Did you try it Nida? What did you think?


Hi Maureen! Good to know your girls love this food - it looked interesting to me but I have not tried it yet. I know from what I have heard and the reviews I've seen, it's a pretty good food. Bailey's on The Honest Kitchen right now, with some canned Party Animal Organics food mixed in...and he's doing great on that so I think I'm going to stick with the dehydrated raw or canned versus kibble. But if I do get kibble again in the future, I would like to try this one. Let us know how your girls do on this!! 



aprilb said:


> That's a new one for me.:blink: I do know that some dogs have issues with peas and lentils(beans) because they can be harder to digest. They are a source of protein. IMO, I would rather see more protein from meat. I would be concerned with feeding it to Bailey with his tummy issues unless you already know he can handle peas and beans.:thumbsup:


 April, yes I agree - the amount of peas and lentils sounded a little strange to me too. I know Bailey can handle peas but he's never had lentils before. He's done well on "soft" food (canned and dehydrated raw) so I am planning to keep him on that




Furbabies mom said:


> I've heard of it but never tried it. My vet recommended Earthborn small breed holistic food. Hardy had dry flaky skin and in no time at all his skin was great. It has a lot omegas in it. The other dogs love it and I haven't had any digestive issues with it. As long as everything stays the same I'll continue to feed them it. They also like vegetables and fruits. I've never had a picky Maltese or yorkie, only a picky toy poodle.


I've heard a lot about Earthborn lately too - I dont think any of my local stores carry it though. Glad your fluffs are doing well on it!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hi Maureen! Good to know your girls love this food - it looked interesting to me but I have not tried it yet. I know from what I have heard and the reviews I've seen, it's a pretty good food. Bailey's on The Honest Kitchen right now, with some canned Party Animal Organics food mixed in...and he's doing great on that so I think I'm going to stick with the dehydrated raw or canned versus kibble. But if I do get kibble again in the future, I would like to try this one. Let us know how your girls do on this!!


Yes, I was looking for Honest Kitchen at one point, we can get it here but not so easily. The kibble is only a very small part of their diet so I am not sure I could give that good of a review except to say they love it and aren't have any digestive issues even having it on an occasional basis. Lola doesn't seem to do well on raw, so home cooked and sometimes Dr Harvey's veg to bowl, is the main food. They both enjoy the crunch of the kibble now and again. Your links were useful to see the very high rating for the food, although I don't subscribe to the Whole dog Journal, so couldn't get that one. It actually makes great treats :thumbsup:


----------

